# Firewire/DV Cam DCR-HC51E problems



## Zelle (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello  

I purchased a new Sony Handycam DCR-HC51E, and a Belkin Firewire 3-Port PCI Card + Pure AV Digital Cam Firewire Cable in order to be able to connect said cam to my computer. Neither the PCI card nor the cam seemed to come with any drivers (the cam did come with a CD, but it turned out to be a DVD about making home videos). 

I had to remove a card I wasn't using from a PCI slot in order to fit the firewire card, but other than that there were no problems putting it in (I may not know diddly about computers, but I can put a card in ). Now, however, the firewire card is not showing up anywhere (not in 'add hardware' or 'device manager'), and the computer won't recognise when the camera is attached via the firewire cable. 

Any help you could give me here would be greatly, greatly appreciated. 

Zelle.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are there any devices in device manager with a yellow ?

did the PC detect new hardware when it booted

looking at the manual it seems windows should be able to auto detect

http://cache-www.belkin.com/support/dl/p75247ea_f5u502_f5u503_man.pdf


----------



## Zelle (Nov 29, 2008)

No. Usually when I add a new card a little bubble pops up in the lower right hand corner, and come to think of it that didn't happen this time. 

I've just checked device manager again, and no, there's nothing with a ? next to it :/ 

Thank you for your help  

Zelle


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

in device manager did you see a firewire, or 1394 entry at all - under netwroking 

looks like windows has not detected the hardware 

start
control panel
add hardware
see if it detects it

make sure it is plugged in correctly and fully seated 
try another PCI slot


----------



## Zelle (Nov 29, 2008)

I've tried it in another slot as per your suggestion, but unfortunately it's still the same story :/


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what about



> start
> control panel
> add hardware
> see if it detects it





> in device manager did you see a firewire, or 1394 entry at all - under netwroking


----------

